# Welchen Webhoster soll ich nehmen (STRATO, 1&1, etc.)



## Neyman (14. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe mich nach langem hin und her dazu entschlossen, meine HP ins Internet zu stellen - ich weiß nur nicht, bei welchem Anbieter...
_Soll ich STRATO oder 1&1 nehmen?_ Gibt's eventuell einen besseren Webhoster???

Ich weiß sonst echt nicht welchen ich wählen soll.......

Neyman


----------



## realTTH (14. Oktober 2001)

Hi Neyman

Da gibts viele... Also von Strato und 1&1 kann ich dir nur abraten, weil du da viel Kohle für einen Service bezahlst, der einem schlechten FreeWebhost Anbieter gleich ist! Mein persönlicher Tip ist Serverflex.de Ich hab mir da jetzt auch meinen Space geholt, muss nur noch warten bis das weekend zu Ende ist, dann krieg ich per m@il meine Zugangsdaten.


----------



## Klon (14. Oktober 2001)

Ich kann dir 1&1 nur wärmstens emfpehlen, willst du Qualität dann must du auch was bezahlen.

Ich bin nun knapp 2 Jahre bei denen Kunde und seit etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr Großkunde und hatte nie etwas zu beanstanden.

Das Rechenzentrum (das ich auch schon von Innen gesehn hab *g) ist wirklich auf neustem Stand und der Freak der im Keller wohnt mit den langen Haaren und dem CypresHill TShirt hat auch alles unter Kontrolle.

Der Support ist schnell, effektiv und persönlich (was ich ma super gut finde).

Zu Strato(t), du hast keine vernünftige Auswertung der Logfiles (bei 1&1 alles schön online mit grafischer Auswertung) ausserdem sind sie in der Vergangenheit ja nun wohl oft genug negativ aufgefallen, eine Woche Ausfall mit 30% Datenverlust (und das haupt. in den großen Paketen) ist nicht entschuldbar, ausserdem wurden die Kunden nicht darüber informiert das es Verluste gab (alte BackUps tuns ja auch *hust)

QUOTE: " der einem schlechten FreeWebhost Anbieter gleich ist! "
Und wo bleibt die Begründung? Schade schade schade...

So ich hoff ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Dunsti (14. Oktober 2001)

alleine wenn ich den Namen "Strato" höre bekomm ich Pickel. Is noch gar net so lange her, da hatten die einen größeren Server-Crash. Das Ergebnis: alle bei Strato gehosteten Seiten waren über mehrere (!!!) Tage nicht erreichbar, und bei allen, die keine lokale Datensicherung hatten, war die komplette Seite weg  

Ich persönlich bin bei HostEurope (WebPack XL), und bin echt super zufrieden bis jetzt.

ein Tip: schau Dich mal hier im Board ein wenig um, denn über die verschiedenen Hoster wurde hier schon öfters diskutiert (evtl. Suchfunktion benutzen)

und noch ein Tip: nicht alleine der Preis ist entscheidend. Bei "Billig-Angeboten" ist oftmals der Service schlecht, oder Du bekommst nur wenig Traffic inklusive.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## FirstBlood (14. Oktober 2001)

*w3w*

Jo hallo

Ich wollte nur sagen ich bin beiw3w. Ich kenn ne menge hoster arbeite teilweise auch bei einem, aber w3w is echt der hammer 99.9% up ( war in meiner zeit noch nie down ) top service durchgehend auch sonntag morgen um 2... und innert ein paar minuten hat man normalerweise kompetente antworten. Echt cool was die da leisten.


----------



## realTTH (14. Oktober 2001)

Also, ich wollte jetzt nicht 1&1 schlecht machen. es kommt auch immer darauf an, wofür man den Webspace nutzt. Wenn man volle CGI Unterstützung haben will ist man halt mit Serverflex besser und billiger dran. Will man einen teuren Webspace ohne CGI oder so, kannste zu 1&1 oder Strato gehen! 
Das Prob liegt auch manchmal daran, dass manche Leute gar keine anderen WebHosting Anbieter kennen  

Nur mal ein paar Daten von einem Paket für 10DM pro Monat von Serverflex:
- 50 MB Speicherplatz
- 2 .de Domains
- KEINE Einrichtungsgebühr
- 25 POP3 mailboxen
- 2 GB Traffic
- 24h email Support
- SSI, Perl5, PHP4 Unterstützung
- eigenes cgi-bin Verzeichnis
- 25 Subdomains
- 2 mySQL Datenbanken (2x25MB)
- Täglich aktuelle Onlinestatistik Webalizer
- WAP Unterstützung

und vieles mehr!

Und weil ich noch ein Schüler bin, kann ich mir keine BonzenPakete leisten.


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2001)

Yo und was hamse so fürn RZ? Redundanz (Strom/Anbindung) ?
1&1 hostet mehr Domains als jeder andre Anbieter in Europa.

Sicher muss man unterscheiden welche Pakete auf welche Kunden zu geschnitten sind, 1&1 wendet sich genau wie die Muttergesellschaft S+P wohl eher an große Unternehmen, die die es werden wollen.


----------



## Dunsti (15. Oktober 2001)

das war genau das, was ich meinte: der billigste ist nicht immer der beste Hoster.
Punkte, auf die ich Wert legen würde sind z.B.:

- kostenloser Telefonsupport (rund um die Uhr)
- tägliche Datensicherung
- kurze Kündigungsfristen
- hohe Verfügbarkeit
- Script- und Datenbankunterstützung (je nach Seite, die man dort hosten will)

hier mal die Daten vom WebPack L von Hosteurope zum Vergleich:

- Monatlicher Grundpreis: 14.99 DM 
- einmalige Einrichtungsgebühr: 19.90 DM 
- 1 DE-Domain im Preis enthalten
- Speicherplatz: 50 MB 
- Datentransfer / Monat: 15 GB 
- je weiteres MB Datentransfer: 0,07 DM 
- POP3-eMail-Postfächer: 100 
- eMail-Adressen: 100 
- eMail-Weiterleitungen: unlimited 
- Serverstandort Köln  
- Kunden-Informations-System  
- voller FTP Zugang  
- MySQL  
- eigene CGI-Skripte  
- WAP-MIMES  
- Passwort-Verzeichnisschutz  
- Server Side Includes SSI  
- PHP 3+4  
- Webstatistiken  
- Download der Logfiles  
- Support 24h per Telefon  
- Support 24h per eMail  
- tägliche Datensicherung  
- jederzeit kündbar  
- keine Werbung  
- Promoware99 gratis  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (15. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe mich noch nicht so intensiv damti befasst, aber Magicalworks (http://www.magicalworks.com) ist recht gut. Die Preise sind ok, und die Leistung sehr umfangreich. Außerdem ist der Speed gut.
Zu 1&1 (auf deren Server das Forum gehostet ist) muss ich leider mal sagen dass ich heute schon 3 Aussetzer mit der Datenbank hatte. Das nervt mich schon.


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2001)

Was  ich empfehlen kann für die die alles selber machen wollen (Routing Tabellen zum Beispiel), geht zu http://www.domainbox.de/ die hams drauf.

Waren bei unsrer Unternehmensgründung in der engeren Wahl und sind nur ausgeschieden weil wir Puretec einfach von der Angesehenheit und Größe vorgezogen ham.


----------



## dave_ (16. Oktober 2001)

geheimtip: http://www.mydedomain.de 

bin bei denen die sind cool drauf, 10 DM im monat und man hat wohl alles was man für ne private page braucht

also php, mysql, asp, und traffic denk ich mal unendlich (wenn mans halt nicht übertreibt)


----------



## Neyman (17. Oktober 2001)

Euch allen erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!!!

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht genau, welchen Webhoster ich jetzt nehmen werde, aber da ich ohnehin (noch) keine große HP erstellen möchte, wird sich diese Frage wohl bald klären.


Greets, Neyman


----------



## Shiivva (17. Oktober 2001)

also ich bin bei "zwar" bei Puretec und vollkommen zufrieden, nur kann ich Dir den so pauschal nicht empfehlen...
insbesondere deswegen, weil ich ja gar nicht weiss, was Du so auf jeden Fall haben willst 

ich z.B. habe mich u.a. für Puretec entschieden, weil ich dort in meinem Paket mehr als eine Domain hab

Suchst Du nur einen bisschen Speicherplatz, brauchst nur eine Domain und eine gute Serveranbindung, dann gibt es mit Sicherheit (auch!) gute, kleinere Anbieter...

Kenne ein paar, die bei artos-webhosting.de sind und die sind vollkommen zufrieden!

Hm, ansonsten schau doch mal bei webhostlist.de vorbei; benutz dort nach Deinen Angaben die erweiterte Suche (oder Expertensuche wie auch immer )....wenn Du Glück hast, gibt es schon Rezensionen zu den Hostern, die Dir die Suchmaschine ausspuckt...


----------



## kingofcomedy (17. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von realTTH _
> *Nur mal ein paar Daten von einem Paket für 10DM pro Monat von Serverflex:
> - 50 MB Speicherplatz
> - 2 .de Domains
> ...



2 .de - Domains, 25 Subdomains, usw. sind zwar schön, aber 2 GB Traffic ist nicht gerade viel. Der kostenlose Telefonsupport fehlt (wie bereits erwähnt) auch.

MfG

kingofcomedy


----------



## ambient (23. Oktober 2001)

also, ich kann dir nur http://www.pearl-online.de empfehlen.

super preise und sehr stabil!


----------



## CyHome (18. März 2004)

*Noch ein anderer Hoster*

Na dann will ich mich doch mal hier als kleiner Webdesigner beteiligen! Ich persönlich order meinen Webspace bei http://www.greatnet.de . Die haben Pakete für jeden Geldbeutel, wie das bei den meisten Hostern ist!
Telefon- und e-Mail Support sind aller erste Sahne! Kann ich mich nicht beschwären!

Bei 1&1 habe ich leider negative Erfahrungen gesammelt! Auskünfte von verschiedenen Personen hatten oft anderen Inhalt usw. usw. da habe ich dann meinen Webspace bei denen gekündigt per KK-Antrag... man wahr das eine Sache! Da hatten wir nicht das grosse Los gezogen!

Letztendlich muss man halt schauen, welchen Hoster man nimmt! Es kommt halt auch auf die Anfoderungen an!

Schaue Dich einfach um... vergleiche die Preise und Leistungen und du wirst was finden! Nicht immer müssen es die grossen Hoster sein.... auch hier wieder eine Geldfrage!


----------

